# still water kennels



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

well i ordered 2 collars from him, a black on black one, and a yellow on silver one.
a couple days ago he sent me an email saying he might have sent out the wrong colors. they came today and there was 2 collars, both red on black.
so isent him a email saying that i was fine with the one of the collars and theat i still would like to get the yellow on silver. he sent a message back saying just keep them both and that he'll send out the silver one in the morning. 
i love how fast he ships to you and im amazed by his customer service.
he now has my business for everything that i could possibly need from him.
since he did a good deed for me, i figure i'll pass on a good deed too by giving one of the red on black collars to some one one GP. the collar is 2 inches wide and fits 15-22 neck size.
i want to give it to someone that deserves it, hopefully someone that NEEDS a collar.
any idea's about how to go about picking someone to give the collar to?
i know its just a collar and its no big deal, but i feel that would be the right thing to do.

heres what they look like if some of you dont already know.
http://www.stillwaterkennelsupply.com/dogcollars.htm


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

wow Nizmo that is really nice of you and red on black is my boy Phoenix colors but he has a great collar that I will let him wear til he wears it out. But one day I would like to own Stillwater collars for all of my dogs. It'll happen just gotta get the funds, lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Niz why don't you set-up a picture contest or some kind of contest. We have that ability now and we really don't use it.

That was super of him to do that for you. I will have to check them out. I want to get Vendetta a new collar.


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

sounds good to me


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

He is a great guy. I have ordered all of my collars from there!

Very nice Niz!


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

does he sel harnesses... my cpu is buggin out and i cant open the page....i know i saw weight pull harnesesses when i was looking at it yesterday but i cant remember if i seen reg ones


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes he has regular harnesses. Good stuff check it out when ya puter is not so wonky, lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

It should be who has the least amount of money in their bank account!!! LOL

Nah just playin! That's really nice of ya bro!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

hmm... a picture contest does sound like a good idea.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

This is extremely nice of you. That's awsome.

I've only heard good things about Stillwater and I'll order from there one of these days.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

> It should be who has the least amount of money in their bank account!!! LOL


If thats the case I bet I win I only have 18.00 until payday.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im overdrawn 50 dollars lol


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

lol im on unemployment im always broke its hard for me to find a good collar for my kilo can find none that i like i want a custom thick collar seeing how u speak about still water once i get back on my feet they got my bussiness i love people who does bussiness like that


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll take for all the abuse you gave me yesterday :clap: lol j/k, your a stand up guy


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

My Mikado and I are in the works tryin to get idea's and everything set up. we are pretty set on the idea that was brought to my attention for the theme. so look out for the thread everyone!!



Patch09 said:


> I'll take for all the abuse you gave me yesterday :clap: lol j/k, your a stand up guy


lol are you sure he wouldnt chew it up! lmao.
your a good guy too.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

stillwater is the best i get all my collars and harness from him!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

alright everyone its off to school til about 1030 tonight. im trying to figure out how im going to get a poll going becasue it says i dont have permission to access this page when i try to post a new thread in the contest section. but it'll get done before i go camping tomorrow morning. HOPEFULLY lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I started reading this and at first I thought it was gonna turn into something bad about Still Water and I was like no way!! lol.. I really wanted to start making dog collars, but there is just no competing with Still water. So we make bird toys lmao!!! Glad to hear another chunk of good news coming from Still Water supplies. I think the contest is a great idea, but finding someone that could really use a good collar is nice to.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what a great supplier! i think i will get my weight pull stuff from there its really inexpensive.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

all my dogs have stillwater collars, i wouldn't dream of buying anything else! 

and they're so worth it for the money! seriously, you cannot buy ANYTHING at the pet store that even begins to compare.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

This is the best idea for everyone...



Nizmo357 said:


> hmm... a picture contest does sound like a good idea.


And yes I would never own any other collar... all my dogs have a stillwater collar on


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*Stillwater is awesome! I have gotten lots of items from him and I always check him out first before going anywhere else!*


----------



## GaffMan (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm sorry to be so much out of the loop but what is so special about his collars?(Not being a smarta$$ just dont Know)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

They are very strong, still eye pleasing, and most of all... strooong!

you can buy any cute but flimsy collar at the pet store for like 15 dollars.
His collars are priced VERY reasonably, the strongest collars i've ever seen, and I still get to pick colors which I love 

They're really great collars. Stillwater Kennel Supply -- check it out!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

When you can get an awesome collar for $9.25 shipped that is an wonderful deal....

I have never found that type of deal before..


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

GaffMan said:


> I'm sorry to be so much out of the loop but what is so special about his collars?(Not being a smarta$$ just dont Know)


Buy you one and you'll see what were all talking about


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

contest should be going up tomorrow thanks to my mikado.


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

GaffMan said:


> I'm sorry to be so much out of the loop but what is so special about his collars?(Not being a smarta$$ just dont Know)


*I have a weight harness, 5 collars and 3 leather collars that i bought from him about 5 years ago that get used all the time. They are still just as sturdy and strong as they where when i bought them and they clean up wonderfully to look like new.
Way better than any product I've bought from a pet store. *


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It is up and running. Everyone you have two weeks to submit your enteries. Start snapping those pictures.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> It is up and running. Everyone you have two weeks to submit your enteries. Start snapping those pictures.


thanks again!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

ok im lost were we post the pics at
i found it


----------

